
Walmart Will Let Its 1.4M Workers Take Their Pay Before Payday - edward
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/13/business/walmart-workers-pay-advances.html?_r=0
======
subie
> Walmart said the new initiative is intended to help workers avoid costly
> payday loans and other debt traps, and reduce the stress that comes with
> financial hardship.

